# Nutella frosting recipe - do you have one pls?



## pam25 (May 13, 2007)

Hi ppl

Does anyone have a nutella frosting recipe for a chocolate cake??

tks
Pam


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

Pm 25; just make a vanilla butter cream frosting. gently fold in nutella with frosting at a 50/50 ratio...cood cookin...cookie


----------

